# Sticky rubberised coating.



## Valvebounce (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
I just bought myself a pair of Interfit Stellar X150 lights, I know they are lower end older generation units but I don't think I need massively powerful lights for the primary task of lighting my workbench to make a time lapse of some work. They are in really good clean condition with a soft box and three brollies, stands etc and I got them for £165 which I feel is a reasonable price even with the one issue they do have. 
These units are coated (on the handles and rear parts of the casing and the release catch for modifiers) in that rubber film similar to that on the EOS 300D grip which has gone sticky, possibly because the seller kept them (everything in the kit) in the original polyethylene bags. 
On my 300D when that coating on the grip went sticky I sat for an hour or so and scraped it all off with my finger nails, this is not a feasible solution for the lights so does anyone have any thoughts on treating the sticky with something to reduce or preferably eliminate the tacky feel of the surface? 
I had a fleeting thought of dusting talcum powder over the surface and then blowing the excess away with compressed air but this seems to pose the risk of getting talc inside the lights which might or might not be a problem! Also the silver reflective umbrella coating sticks to itself so this needs addressing too. 
I have attached a picture of the Stellar X300 twice the power but the same series that I have so that you know which version I have. 
I believe there are three 'marks' of the Stellar X150 and I have no idea if I have the earliest or latest version either! 
Anyone care to offer their thoughts please? 
Thanks in advance for your help. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2017)

I've tried cleaning off sticky rubber grips with limited success. 

1. try isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol, its cheap and safe. Watch out for the 50% diluted stuff, get as strong as possible. Use a brush, there are nice ones for fingernail cleaning at our Dollar store.

2. Goo Gone may work, but it might make it worse too.

3. Acetone (fingernail polish remover may work, its nasty stuff.

4. I'd stay away from things like MEK unless you know your way around hazzardous chemicals. It may very well dissolve the plastic.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 28, 2017)

You can also wrap tape around the areas that you touch most, like the handle etc.
Eventually, the tape might even pull off the sticky stuff.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for your thoughts, unfortunately my ambiguous wording :-[ has misled you, it wasn't scraping the coating with my fingernails that was a no go, it was I don't want to be removing the coating at all, I was hoping for ideas to "dry up"??? the sticky as opposed to removing it. 

Hi Benny. 
Thanks for the tape idea, I have bad memories of badminton racket and bike handlebar tape getting sticky edges but I guess the light will not be handled in the same manner as either of those so it might be a solution. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Thanks for your thoughts, unfortunately my ambiguous wording :-[ has misled you, it wasn't scraping the coating with my fingernails that was a no go, it was I don't want to be removing the coating at all, I was hoping for ideas to "dry up" ??? the sticky as opposed to removing it.
> 
> Hi Benny.
> ...



Self adhering silicone tape will work, its very durable and conforms nicely.

Here is a example

https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01NAPC4J7/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for that idea, I think I have some of that if self amalgamating tape is the same, often used here for added protection on the F type coax connection to satellite LNB units. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Self adhering silicone tape will work, its very durable and conforms nicely.
> 
> Here is a example
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01NAPC4J7/ref=dp_olp_new_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 29, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mt Spokane.
> Thanks for that idea, I think I have some of that if self amalgamating tape is the same, often used here for added protection on the F type coax connection to satellite LNB units.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



I first came across it when designing a kit to repair wiring without using a heat gun to heat shrink sleeving back in the 1980's. Aircraft and Missiles That have fuel in them are unsafe for those high temp heat guns that are used for heat shrink. The tape can do a pretty good job of moisture sealing. There is also a stretchable 3M silicone sleeve which is wonderful and does not need tape.

expensive though.

https://www.amazon.com/3M-80610927677-Cold-Shrink-Insulator/dp/B004RGTICY


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Thanks for that, that is the same thing by a different name (two nations divided by a common language  ) that is what they describe it is for too. 
I like the idea of the pre stretched silicon tube, but man you were not kidding at expensive! Wow!! 
I bet that production cost works out something like 10% for the sleeve, 90% for the mandrel and then the profit margin on top (which I do not begrudge any business)! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mt Spokane.
> ...


----------

